# My low tech tank



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone. I haven't been here in so long. A couple years back I tried a planted tank but I really didn't have the money to expend on anything so I did everything cheap and of course failed. I kind of got disenchanted with the whole thing and pretty much let all my tanks slump. But I'm coming back and I'm going to try it right. I'm still cheap:icon_smil or you could say, tight, but this is what I have planned. My 20g (not a long 20g), currently with normal gravel, power filter, fake plants and 2 rasboras, 2 glowlight tetras, and a black neon tetra, will be redone. It will have flourite base with sand over it, canister filter, no CO2, and about 2 wpg. I'm going to get plants recommended on the thread about good plants for low tech and will work my fish population up to 5 glowlight tetras, 3 rasboras (I love these to kinds of fish. They are gorgeous and for me have been the hardiest of all) 3-5 cories and a ram. Probably no algae eaters because I have theses great snails that have worked better at algae control than any pleco or oto I've had and don't bother the plants. Oh, and maybe some shrimp. Any comments or advice is welcome. Anyone see any problems? I hope my plants will be okay this time, however I dare not hope for too much because I have a terrible record with houseplants. Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## GlitcH (Nov 13, 2006)

Sounds kinda like what I'm doing.
I have a 20G L shrimp tank 3.25 wpg and no co2 or ferts.
I've got some green spot algea that I have to scrap off the glass ever couple weeks but other then that my army of snails and shrimp are keeping the other algae at bay. 
No evidence of anything but a touch of staghorn. 
The plants grow at a pretty good rate. 

I'll post a pic if ya want.

FYI I kill terrestrial plants more often then not too 

P.S. I have another tank with GBRs and RCS..........the rams love to munch on the baby shrimp when they can catchthem.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

What are you planning for lighting? I had a 55 watt compact fluoro on a 20H, but that kind of required co2. Lots of algae issues at first, before DIY co2.

I would get at least 8 glowlights. I think they would be fine as far as bioload goes in a tank, and the more the merrier!!

I think your shrimp would be OK except for possibly the ram. Also, I would suggest getting a M/F pair of rams, it's much funner to watch 

Lastly, your feeding should take care of most of the nitrates/phosphates. You might wanna pick up a fertilizer with micros and potassium and dose as recommended.


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*my low tech tank*

AmoAquafish,try to shoot for less than 2 watts per gallon.you could save money by using a hang on filter and a small powerpump for good circulation.a good substrate is very important.you may want to try soilmaster select from lesco co.,much cheeper than flourite.start your tank out on seachem's excell and their product called STABILITY.use at their instructions.add fish slowly.if you do plan on a small pleco,remember they need a piece of driftwood as that is part of thier diet.if you can many plants to start with.good luck,regards cornhusker:icon_smil


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Hey, thanks everyone. GlitcH, I'd love to see a pic. They always inspire me. 

I just got a Penguin sponge filter powered by a powerhead and it seems it will work great. I'll let it run in the tank for a while so bacteria can grow on it before I remove my power filter. I'll be getting new substrate and lighting soon. Cornhusker, what is Soilmaster Select, exactly? And what kind of place is Lesco? I never heard of Lesco other than on here. I probably will use ferts, by the way.I don't know for sure what I'm doing with the light for sure, I'll have to see what I find at the store. I've heard mixed things about how many wpg you can have with no CO2. Esarkipato, thanks for the advice on the glowlights and rams, I'll definatly take it. I loved my other ram, but he figured out that if he followed to corys around he could find their tab of food and steal it. So then he started following them and nipping them all the time, even when they had no food. Hopefully if I have two it will be a distraction.But anyway, thanks all!


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*my low tech tank*

Lesco co.com is a company that deals with the turf industry.go to that website and click on soilmaster select.you will get price and quanity.give them your zipcode and they will give you nearest dealer in your area.regards,cornhusker:icon_smil


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I have almost the same exact setup as you. I have a 20 High, I'm using Soilmaster Select (Charcoal), I have just over 2 WPG (just about to hit the 3 WPG, & adding DIY CO2), No CO2, No Ferts (other than Flourish), But, I run a canister filter on mine. I have Shrimp, 4 Corys, 1 SAE, 3 tetras of somekind, 1 Lemon Spot Green Pleco (L-200), & a few Mollies that will be transfer ASAP. Soilmaster is a clay material that doesn't compact in an aquarium, it holds nutrients better than sand from my understanding.I'm not having trouble growing much, except for Tonina, which has higher demands than I can fill right now. I still want to start using Excel also. I'm sure that will help a few plants grow better. I would add a pic, but, I have a breeding net in the middle front of my tank right now & it looks Nasty! 

If you are close to R.I. I have plenty of extra Soilmaster, if you would like to save some $ for fish... You won't need a whole bag, but, it's really inexpensive @ $16.00 for a 50# bag!

Steve X.


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Cornhusker, I checked and there are no Lesco's near me. :icon_frow Aquamanx, sorry I'm not anywhere near R.I., otherwise I'd take you up. Anyway, I don't think it would be worth it to ship the amount I will need. So, considering my budget and what is available near me I will have to go with Schultz Aquatic Soil and maybe also something like Laterite. Thanks everyone, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just thought while I was at it I would post the plants I'm getting. Substrate will be as above, lighting about 2 wpg, and substrate ferts. This is my list:

Pennywort Brazilian (Hydrocotyle leucocephala) 
Sword - Amazon Compacta (Echinodorus bleheri compacta) 
Ambulia Sessiliflora - Asian (Limnophila sessiliflora) 
Hornwort (Ceratophylum demersum) 
Hygro - giant (Hygrophilia Corymbosa) 
Rotala Indica (Rotala Indica) 
Ludwigia Broad Leaf Repens (Ludwigia repens) 
Water Wisteria (Hygrophila difformis) 
Anubias - assorted (Anubias something) 
Crypt Ciliata (Cryptocoryne ciliata) 
Crypt Wendtii Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii red) 
Red Rubin Sword (Echinodorus Rubin) 
Vallisneria - Corkscrew (Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis) 
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) 
Sag Subulata Dwarf (Sagittaria subulata) 
Crypt Lutea (Cryptocoryne walkerii) 

I already have Anarchis, java moss and green wendtii crypt. I thought I'd get a variety and see what takes off. What do you guys think?


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow what a list! here's some comments
Sword - Amazon Compacta - *probably too big for a 20g*
Ambulia Sessiliflora - Asian *this stuff will grow nicely for you*
Hornwort *also a fast grower, leave it floating*
Hygro - giant *too big*
Rotala Indica *nice choice, might color up a bit*
Ludwigia Broad Leaf Repens *I love ludwigias!!!*
Water Wisteria *fastest growing plant I've ever had!*
Anubias - assorted *go for nana petite if you can*
Crypt Ciliata *(no experience)*
Crypt Wendtii Red *these get big over time*
Red Rubin Sword *too big for 20g*
Vallisneria - Corkscrew *too big*
Java Fern *hardiest plant ever*
Sag Subulata Dwarf *perfect starter foreground*
Crypt Lutea *nice choice*

See a theme? Definitely too many species. The swords and vallis are probably way too big for a 20H, especially considering all those other species!

But, you've got the right idea -- try out tons of different species, and see what grows and what you like! So don't let my comments discourage you.

Also, what are you using for substrate fertilizers? Many folks use these.

EDIT: just another comment on the big plants. A typical rule of thumb is, smaller plants will make the tank seem a lot bigger. the giant hygro, for example has really large leaves. Just a big plant in general. My $0.02!


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I'll use them. However about the sword and vals and the hydro. I am absoulutly in love with the red rubin sword and would really hate to give it up and not have it in any tank. It and they could go in my 20g for now, however I have a 55g that I will be setting up with plants soon so when they get a little bigger they'll probably go in there. Is that big enough? Would that work? Right now in my 55g I have a bluegill and a bullhead (not sure where you are from, but they are native fish) and a bunch of anarchis. No filter(just water chages), no substrate, no lights (except a south window). Nothing. It is in transition right now. The fish will probably stay in there and a few be added. However it won't have a heater and where the tank is stays consistantly about 70F and I have had all kinds of supposedly just tropical plants grow in that temp and a lot lower. So I hope to plant that. Considering what I have told you do you think my list will be okay? If not what should I remove? Thanks!

P.S. Are there any swords that stay a little smaller that would be pretty good for a 20g?


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

Amo,
Do you have any updates for us? I have Vals in my 20G High. I liek them. I do have to trim them back maybe once a week, but, Ilike how they cover the entire back! I also have Hygro, not sure of the species though.. But, I liek that also!


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

Esarkipato,i use the ap brand "plant tabbs" and the instructions can be misleading.they say to add one per ten gals.not a good idea.allways push tab down in substrate next to plant,unless you want to see a horrific algae breakout. regards,cornhusker


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

I didn't order the giant hydro or the red rubin. I got a smaller variety of vals and I decided to go with the compacta sword because the max hieght was 8in. I also narrowed down on my crypts and decided not to get anbius since that is something I can always get at my lfs. Since I haven't recieved the plant yet there is not much else to say. Thanks, and I'll update when I have news.


----------



## AmoAquafish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well, I got my plants. I ordered from aquariumgarden.com and was very pleased with them. We had some trouble with my credit card, but they have very nice customer service. All the plants were in excellent condition. There was some natural damage from shipping, but even with that the plants looked healthier than the plants I see at my LFS. They even threw in some extra plants. And the crypt I got was huge. I have never seen such a huge one for sale. I have never ordered anywhere else, so I have nothing to compare aquariumgarden with, but I would definitely recommend them. Also, they have the cheapest prices on both shipping and the plants I found anywhere and I did a lot of looking. Post more later,


----------

